
I hate all podcasts – even the ones I like - benryon
https://spectator.us/pod-delusion/
======
apotatopot
Part of the joy of podcasts is that listening is kinda like hanging out with
friends when you find a good one. Sure, that may take a while, but I don't get
why this dude is all butt hurt about it, or why anyone should care about his
opinion. Look at how popular radio was back in the day.

That said, too many businesses are making podcasts now, and I really despise
how true crime stuff exploits victims and their families for listens/views and
makes celebrities out of serial killers. We have an episode about this on my
podcast ;-)

[https://accidentallyfasting.com/](https://accidentallyfasting.com/)

